# Thanks for the Thanks!



## soulie (May 31, 2009)

Missed it; very glad to see it slipped back into use.  Thanks Beverly and Nikos for upgrading the server instead of reducing our functionality.


----------



## Demi27 (May 31, 2009)

I just had to thank you...just to be sure. LOLOLOL.


----------



## *Muffin* (May 31, 2009)

tyefrmy said:


> I just had to thank you...just to be sure. LOLOLOL.


 
Yeah, me too, lol.


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 31, 2009)

I had to thank you all. I'm showing my deepest thanks for the thanks button!


----------



## *KP* (May 31, 2009)

I just realised it was back  Yay


----------



## somethingdifferent (May 31, 2009)

I'm glad it is back!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 31, 2009)

Gosh, I am so appreciative of this.  I <3 this board!!!


----------



## Lucie (May 31, 2009)

I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me at first, but I am happy it is back.


----------



## asummertyme (May 31, 2009)

yay..my boo is back..hey thanks..i missed u too!


----------



## asummertyme (May 31, 2009)

lemme say thanks to everyone infront of me..lol


----------



## LynnieB (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank-YOU!!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm glad the Thanks button is back. I missed it.


----------



## Stella B. (Jun 1, 2009)

...its starting to feel like home again....! its great to have the thanks button back!


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 1, 2009)

Cool, its back!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 1, 2009)

Glad it is back and it did not start over. =)

Thank you.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 1, 2009)

Ahh, there's an official thread! 

Want to add my Thanks to the Thanks to the Admin and Tech Team - ya'll rock.


----------



## Ladyhenri (Jun 1, 2009)

YAYYY...

And a special thanks to all the mods that responded when we were getting bothered about the missing thanks button


Love you guys


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 1, 2009)

For some reason, I don't have a thank you button. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Odd One (Jun 2, 2009)

yaaayy to the thanks button!!


----------

